# What kind of snake?



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Was out hunting Harsen's Island today and when I came up to the pull over, I almost scrunched a snake. I have never seen a snake like this before; it was about 6-8" long, silver grey in color, with no discernable pattern to it's scales. The underside scales were tan with pink edging. It reminded me of a garter snake, but I have never seen one that particular color before. I picked it up and set it back in the reeds away from the boat launch. 
Anybody have any idea as to what this was?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Can't say for sure but there are many phases of garter snake in MI.... most other snakes i can think of have bands or stripes, but i know there are some garter snakes with out, unless it was a juvenile blue racer?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

could it have been a queen snake?

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/er/factsheets/herps/Quesnk.htm

heres some pictures of mi native snakes.

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Reserve/7416/mi.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would tend to agree with Bill, we used to see a lot of Queen snakes on the flats in years past.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Red Belly (Gray Phase)


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks for the help guys......I think Trout has it with brown snake (even though it's grey ) It looked a lot like the third snake down from the top on trout's second link. It also looked a lot like the queen snake in Wild Bill's MI snake link, except it didn't have the black eye slash. Whichever it was, it was quite docile when I picked it up and moved it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

trout gets the grand prize but thats ok. i like the booby prize better.


----------

